# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  dislocated elbow. recovery recommendations?

## Too-$mall

well it's happened before. I was choking this guy with his own left arm when my elbow popped out. i was having a great time, until i got hurt. i like fighting as long as i'm not getting my face beaten in. not the first time, but this time it didn't go back in. i had ordered a bunch of TB500 from UKP because that stuff works wonders on me. i have MK677 as well and am using it. I'm a good healer anyways. i was using it on my lower back, but now my elbow is the priority. ALL suggestions for getting my elbow back in good condition would be appreciated.

no ligament damage
no nerve damage

could there be damage to the joint cartilage?
i'm getting half cast taken off tomorrow. 

my apologies for the writing. i'm one handing this pretty much.

despite this having happened before, i've never EVER had elbow pain benching, but if i don't warm up triceps that can cause this tricky joint to ache a bit.

sweet! I got promoted!

XUCK man, i was just about to do bloods and blast....sonofa betch

----------


## Too-$mall

cool yea, i'll see i guess. X rays didn't show a whole lot, but i'm getting an MRI in a few days and that'll show ligament damage. no pain. little soreness and swelling still. Ortho says i may need surgery, but it depends on the extent of the tear. hopefully this TB500 does something significant before the decision/suggestion is made whether or not i should go under the knife. i'm not crazy about surgery. not one bit. 

I've said it once and i'll say it again. TB500 really helped my shoulder dislocation injury. i'm not exaggerating when i say that injured shoulder is now stronger than the non injured shoulder. my non injured shoulder is more likely to ache than the one i used healing drugs on. we'll see though. This Fricken thing is going to take about a year to heal up IF i don't have to get surgery.

i want to do everything possible to get myself back on track.

----------

